# How do I bring up the topic...



## MAEPT10 (Oct 19, 2011)

of marriage counseling? She has been seeing a therapist for most of this year and I just signed on with one to help me with my issues. I know I would feel more comfortable in a "couples" therapy session because I could get some things out and be told a few things too. I wanted to start going to my therapist as a stepping stone so that I can hopefully go home and ask W about marriage counseling. I am sure if we both really tried instead of one (me) trying and the other just saying they'll try we would work things out. I am not sure if she completely sees our relationship as I do, as needing some work. We do not connect emotionally, or physically.


----------



## MAEPT10 (Oct 19, 2011)

she has been seeing her therapist for issues not related directly to the marriage. She is seeking counseling about parenthood and depression. There are some issues I'd rather not mention that involve her daughter and her daughter's father (not me, her real dad)


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Just bring it up. Not sure what your issues are, but marriage therapy shouldn't be a bit taboo or anything.

Tell her there are some things you're concerned about that you think a few sessions would help the two of you work through.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

Considering she's already seeing a counselor for something else, why would you think she wouldn't be open to marriage counseling? I agree with *nice777guy*, just bring it up. You could tell her that you feel that you've made some progress with indiv. counseling and recognize it as a helpful process, and are interested in trying MC with her as well. See what she says.


----------



## MAEPT10 (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes, thank you. I guess I needed to just hear that. Thanks again.


----------

